
Show HN: Bail – get out of your plans, guilt free - chris140957
https://www.bail-app.pw
======
throw03172019
This is a terrible time to launch such a product. No one has plans! I know I
will be taking people up on their offers more than ever after this lock down.
But after a few weeks/months of that...I’ll try your product.

------
unstatusthequo
Lol I feel like COVID is a great, free, low tech, and nearly forced solution
to this problem. The thing is right now the problem doesn’t exist unless you
have plans to walk your dog 6 feet apart with friends. Maybe that’s an app
idea!

